# Brass HO atlas track



## Otis railway (Jan 23, 2012)

I inherited a well constructed 4x8 layout constructed entirely of atlas brass rail HO track I intend on expanding part of it onto a 4x4 sheet as well. I know I can use NS track in conjunction with the brass. Are there any special pitfalls i should be aware of. The exisiting layout has several atlas switches as well and I am in need of a good powers supply to run the entire set . The power pack was never found. Ialso want to run lights and signals as well. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Jeff


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...

Brass was a mainstay for years, it just needs regular cleaning. I run cars equipped with Masonite pads that help do that while they are running. A good power pack can be purchased through MRC, they have a great reputation, good price and their product lasts for years...my packs are over 40 years old.


----------



## Otis railway (Jan 23, 2012)

*Thanks for reply*

Hi Thanks I hve often seen MRC products over the years. I live very close to trainland/trianworld.Are there any online vendors you would reccomend as well?

Thanks Again Jeff


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I model old school, so I rarely need anything from online vendors. Trainland is about as good as you can get for a hobby shop, I envy you...I miss M.B.Klein's in Baltimore. I believe both are online as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

When I built my little (4x8) HO layout, I enjoyed dusting off lots of HO bits from my childhood. Part of that was incorporating some of my old-school brass track into the layout (along with some nickel-silver sections, too). The brass takes some extra t.l.c., of course, but not too much of a worry with a small layout. Works OK for me.

(I did ditch all of the old brass rail joiners. Only new nickel silver rail joiners throughout.)

TJ


----------



## Otis railway (Jan 23, 2012)

*NS Joiners*

Hi Thanks I will take your advice on that(Joiners) . 

Jeff


----------

